# American Pride Fishing Rods



## Bob Johanson (Aug 26, 2019)

Curious if anybody has any opinions on these new rods? I grabbed a few the other Day and thinking about placing a bigger order because they have quite a few to pick from but if somebody has a bad experience or something negative I want to know. I have only fished them twice and so far so good on my end.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

I had not heard about that company before. Rod descriptions on their website don't provide many details about the components they use and from the photos it's hard to tell about fit and finish. No reason to think they won't work out for you!


----------



## Bob Johanson (Aug 26, 2019)

I tried them because several buddies of mine fish them and one of the guys does outside sales for them. Also a family friend of mine Adam Dunn the old baseball player is the one who did the financing for them to get them started. They also just hired the old Kistler guy to help build them. I would recommend them as it stands right now have no reason not to, seem to be good rods. A little pricey but that's okay its just money right we can make more haha.


----------



## Fish94 (Nov 12, 2019)

They’re great rods, they have a shop on 105, in Conroe you can just show up. They hired Scott Luft the designer and builder of Castaway Rods. He was there for 30 years. They have a new Delta series that isn’t 300 bucks. It’s at 120. And a good feeling rod. All on an American Made blank. NFC


----------

